# Which is the best brown egg layer



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Which is the best brown egg layers that lays nice big brown eggs?

Need to purchase a few brown egg layers later but like to have a very good brown egg layer that will lay eggs through the winter time too. Must be a heavy breed. 

TY


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I like the Black Australorps, they are excellent winter and summer layers of large brown eggs, they are also friendly large birds, and very pretty in my opinion.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Rhode Island Reds. They are the most prolific of the brown egg layers, lay a nice, large egg, and will continue laying thruogh winter with only a slight break for molt in most climates.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Through some odd circumstances I accidentally ended up with 21 Rhode Island Red eggs in my incubator. I have no idea what I will do with them when they hatch, my hubby is "NO chickens" and I don't think the city would be too happy either, though we have a zoning variance for our many ducks. However, I was mistakenly shipped these hatching eggs and they were in great shape and soooo pretty, quite a nice brown. I just had to put them in my incubator, waiting for duck eggs to come (tomorrow!! yay!). I'm hoping to sell the chicks on Craig's List. hehe I read up on them and they sure do sound nice for a meaty brown egg layer.


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

I have Orpingtons an RIR both my Orps lay decent but not as good as the RIR an the Orps go broody very easy ......... the RIR lay really good but as far as size as well as laying numbers I have found the Black Sexlink to be a fantastic layer all year an has really large brown eggs many of mine was double yolked.........with a decent temperment also


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd say Production or RIR. I've got a mixed bag of brown egg layers and I think the little red hens take the cake.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

isa browns - great BIG brown eggs.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

black australorps lay throughout winter without additonal lights. I love them!!!! the red stars laid in the winter, but not much. the cuckoo marans is laying daily and her eggs are GORGEOUS but on the small side.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

RIR 's have always been a number one performer for me when we are talking about overall production..although I have also had great luck with Buff Orp's and Black giants.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Where is the best place to order the chicks?

Thank You for the help.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Murray Mc murray hatchery has done a good job for me in the past


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

I have always had really good luck with Ideal myself never had a reason to complain about them..........


----------

